# IH 560 Batteries



## imager (May 21, 2011)

I had posted this in DIY not realizing there was an Farmall - International section, please forgive my reposting here. 

HI I am a new owner of an international 560. I have been off the farm for about 34 years and can not remember some of the simple things. My family used to own this 560. I have been told that it still runs good but while it was in storage someone stole the batteries out of it. If memory serves me it took 2 6 volt batteries but am not sure. Does anyone know which batteries I should have with me when I go to pick it up? Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Without seeing whether it's wired in series or parallel, I'd have to say 6 volt. No one in the family remembers?


----------



## imager (May 21, 2011)

*batteries*

Thanks Tractor beam. I forgot to mention it is a diesel but I do not know if it is series or parallel, my memory is series but like I said my memory is not that good on this.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, we better get some pictures of it once you get it home! It's a beast!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That should be a 12v system, so either two 12v batteries wired in parallel or two 6v wired in series. I'm pretty sure IH used the latter system as my 1066 is two 6v batteries. 

Actually, Tractordata.com says 2 6v batteries on the 560 diesel.

According to the BCI catalog I found online, you should need two Group 2 batteries wired in series.


----------



## imager (May 21, 2011)

Thanks - it is a 12 volt system and it is up and running. Started like a dream.
Thanks all.


----------

